

Online Course: Programming Languages - esolyt
https://plus.google.com/117185293319274359863/posts/9rfginQ3w82

======
mchahn
Is there any way to see this without signing up for google+? It is trying to
make me agree to terms I would never accept.

~~~
armored_mammal
I also agree. Isn't it against the ethos of hacker news to post links that
require being logged in?

------
exim
Please change the level of recognition names. Especially the highest one -
NINJA - sounds really `Script kiddie`-ish...

~~~
shriramkmurthi
We've already discussed this in the G+ thread.

------
ojr
people will learn racket? A lisp dialect... Javascript is too cool for school

~~~
exim
I'd personally prefer a language with static typing and ADT support, like
Haskell or any ML-like one. But Racket (PLT Scheme) would be my second choice
- and it is quite popular in overseas (USA) PL research circles. Also, I find
it one of the most elegant lisp dialects out there.

~~~
shriramkmurthi
It's not an either-or. Typed Racket is a statically typed language, and
students would be welcome to use it.

